# Shop Projects, it's about time



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Sometimes I let things go in the shop till I can stand it no more and the air hose is one, as time goes by I will post others. I am sorry that I have not taken enough pictures. I will say I started out with a piece of yellow pine 24"x8"x1 1/4" thick. I saw an article in a recent "Shop Notes" for building a shop cart. On the side they made 4 cleats to keep an extension cord wound up on, well that was the inspiration for my air hose "fix". 

Pic1 is the rat’s nest that I kept tripping over, till yesterday that is! Pic 2 is of the parts ready to install. I was going to finish them but just wanted to get the mess in order. When day was done, air hose became "in order" at last in Pic 3. If there is interest I will retrace my steps in how I got from one to three without using a band saw which, by the way, would have made this a snap. The reason the cleats are so big is to wrap up another 25' of hose in the garage next store where the air compressor is. Pic 4 is another use.

Just got these, Pic 5 &6, this week, not on sale just wanted to up-grade to 1/2" shafts. Was going to get a new 5/32" Ogee, well it was 16.00 and the set was 39.95 so I needed most of the bits in the set anyway. These replaced the set I first got from HF, no comparison, average price 2.66 each.

One question, how do you round over a fairly tight radius as on these cleats and make it a nice smooth round over?


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice set of bits there, and a smooth idea on the air-hose.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jerry

Nice job on the cleat rack, you may want to check out the reel up type, one pull and the hose is back in it's place,I use two 50ft. type of them in the shop, it makes so easy to use the air lines.. 
I also use the coil up type that hangs from the raters off the copper air lines that hangs right over the work bench..( 50ft type)

Retractable Air Hose Reel
- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices

Harbor Freight Tools

- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices
=======



xplorx4 said:


> Sometimes I let things go in the shop till I can stand it no more and the air hose is one, as time goes by I will post others. I am sorry that I have not taken enough pictures. I will say I started out with a piece of yellow pine 24"x8"x1 1/4" thick. I saw an article in a recent "Shop Notes" for building a shop cart. On the side they made 4 cleats to keep an extension cord wound up on, well that was the inspiration for my air hose "fix".
> 
> Pic1 is the rat’s nest that I kept tripping over, till yesterday that is! Pic 2 is of the parts ready to install. I was going to finish them but just wanted to get the mess in order. When day was done, air hose became "in order" at last in Pic 3. If there is interest I will retrace my steps in how I got from one to three without using a band saw which, by the way, would have made this a snap. The reason the cleats are so big is to wrap up another 25' of hose in the garage next store where the air compressor is. Pic 4 is another use.
> 
> ...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices

Jerry,

Nice rack, has all the qualities I prefer; simple, effective and low cost. I cheated. I was able to get the HF manual winder for about $15 with a coupon, only way to wrap up the 100' of air hose I have. It mounts on a cleat, and the whole thing comes free with 2 wing nuts and can move anywhere. My 25 foot air hose gets coiled around the handle of the compressor when not in use, I may get fancy one of these days and run a line around the perimiter of the garage with hookups every so often, but that will wait until I move the compressor outside.

The only way to get a really nice and smooth roundover on those cleats is with a real small roundover bit.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I must have a different hose, to be sure I would never get it again, it is stiffer than a board when pressured. It stays pressured all the time because the compressor is in the garage next to the shop that is full of "stuff" along with my Jeep and it is next to impossible to reach without opening the garage door. Plan is to run air lines one day and have a couple drops in the shop and a reel as you suggest in the garage both up and down stairs. For now it is be creative and save for a new planer and or band saw. Besides it is amazing how much I learn doing these small projects rather than running out to buy something.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Bj and boxes.*

Hey Jerry, I hope you are not going the Bj route. Bj don't care about the bits, he just loves the boxes they come in. Check out the 3rd & 4th shelf in his first pic. That is just a start of his box collection.:sarcastic: I think it is one box per router.:agree:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave 

hahahahahahahaha can't have to many boxes ( bits)  

=======



Dr.Zook said:


> Hey Jerry, I hope you are not going the Bj route. Bj don't care about the bits, he just loves the boxes they come in. Check out the 3rd & 4th shelf in his first pic. That is just a start of his box collection.:sarcastic: I think it is one box per router.:agree:


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice work Jerry.. and your picture posting is / will be very helpful for me. I need something very similar for the power cord for my RT cabinet. The cabinet's on wheels and the cord is kinda big (4C/12) since I'm running two 20A 120V circuits to the table with one twist-lock power plug (L14-20). I like the design of the cleat base as well as the cleat itself.

Thank you, Jerry!


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

Jerry, looks good to me. Do you travel and do shop/garage cleaning? I would be lucky to have what you call a mess as my garage or work area even hours after it was "cleaned up"

As for the auto windup roller, I got one of those when a friend moved last fall. He had it in his transmission shop he used to run so it was covered up with grease. I didn't want to install it here as the plan is to be out of here in another 18-36 months, (got bumped up, thought it was only 24 months when I got the thing). So I cleaned it all up and gave it to my Dad to use and told him to call it an early Christmas present. It is still sitting on the floor, he is getting a diff compressor...told a fib that his broke when my brother asked what he wanted for his birthday. My brother forgot we gave Dad one just 2 Christmas's ago and then Dad lent me his when mine burnt out. So now he will end up installing the autowinder for Dad and because I gave that to Dad, my brother won't be charging me as big of share for the new compressor, which is a good thing as then I get more new toys 

But now that I am using a compressor more I am thinking of getting the manual windup one.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

kp91 said:


> - Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices
> 
> Jerry,
> 
> ...


What a great deal!!!!

All the one's I see are twice that or more!!!


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

xplorx4 said:


> Sometimes I let things go in the shop till I can stand it no more and the air hose is one, as time goes by I will post others. I am sorry that I have not taken enough pictures. I will say I started out with a piece of yellow pine 24"x8"x1 1/4" thick. I saw an article in a recent "Shop Notes" for building a shop cart. On the side they made 4 cleats to keep an extension cord wound up on, well that was the inspiration for my air hose "fix".
> 
> Pic1 is the rat’s nest that I kept tripping over, till yesterday that is! Pic 2 is of the parts ready to install. I was going to finish them but just wanted to get the mess in order. When day was done, air hose became "in order" at last in Pic 3. If there is interest I will retrace my steps in how I got from one to three without using a band saw which, by the way, would have made this a snap. The reason the cleats are so big is to wrap up another 25' of hose in the garage next store where the air compressor is. Pic 4 is another use.
> 
> ...


Nice solution for a common problem. I still wrestle with my hose and just can't bring myself to spend the money for a wind up unit. I may just have to find space for a cleat solution like yours.

Thanks for posting the photos.

As for rounding edges. If you do not have a bit with the profile you need and it is a small work piece, a sander can make quick work of most woods for a smooth edge.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Jerry,

great job on the cleats. i bought a manual roll up form hf years ago and mounted it on the ceiling directly opposite the door.

i will say this, lots of the hoses i see look to be poly. a rubber hose is more expensive, but is much more manageable.

in the shop, i like to use the cheap little curly hoses.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Great job Jerry on a problem I am wrestling with. I am thinking of runni gsome copper or steel pipe on the ceiling to have a few places to hang a gun over my assembly table. 

Your solution is cheap and easy I like it!


----------

